# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  Do you eat KFC?

## Member11



----------


## MobileChucko

Yep...  Not to often, and it is probably pretty bad for you, but it sure does taste good-LOL! ::

----------


## Member11

> Yep...  Not to often, and it is probably pretty bad for you, but it sure does taste good-LOL!



In Australia, they cook it in vegetable oil (canola), so it is just as healthy as most other foods, good excuse to enjoy the yumminess  ::D:

----------


## MobileChucko

I'm gonna have Taco Bell for dinner tonight, Jerry...  Another PepsiCo company.  They make a good bit of money off of me, though I'm not a Pizza Hut fan.  Like Domino's, Godfather, and Papa John's better...   :Yes:

----------


## HoldTheSea

I love KFC and Taco Bell. I can't deal with McDonald's.  ::

----------


## Antidote

> In Australia, they cook it in vegetable oil (canola), so it is just as healthy as most other foods, good excuse to enjoy the yumminess



Since you're Australian, have you noticed they changed the batter they fry the chicken in? Maybe it's still okay in Brisbane but they changed the batter for some of their products here (like the crispy strip tenders or whatever they're called) and it's inedible now. The batter is too oily, thin and rancid. Not sure why they thought that was a good idea.

----------


## Otherside

I could do with some popcorn chicken right about now. Might see if deliveroo delivers to here. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Member11

> Since you're Australian, have you noticed they changed the batter they fry the chicken in? Maybe it's still okay in Brisbane but they changed the batter for some of their products here (like the crispy strip tenders or whatever they're called) and it's inedible now. The batter is too oily, thin and rancid. Not sure why they thought that was a good idea.



The batter at my local store hasn't changed, still the same it was when I was younger. Since KFC in Australia is part chain and part franchisee, it might be the local owner of the store you go to who is cutting corners or doesn't know how to make it right.

Btw, I love those tender strips, it is so good especially with potato and gravy  :Snack: 





> I could do with some popcorn chicken right about now. Might see if deliveroo delivers to here.



I could go for some too  :Ninja:

----------


## PinkButterfly

Yes I do but they did change the oil so the chicken does taste a little different I love the pot pies.  ::):

----------


## Relle

I'm so-so with KFC, probably because the ones here have weird tasting chicken. I love their chicken tenders though.

----------


## anxiouskathie

Gross, gross, gross to KFC!!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Gross, gross, gross to KFC!!



I agree!!! It's not only very bad for you, it's also... not very well ran.. and has some pretty big ethical issues!

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I would go there everyday if they offered soy chicken   Otherwise, no.



Apperently they have some vegan fried fish and chicken places in the UK and Nee York.

----------


## Cuchculan

Never been before.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> There's asian vegan places where I live, but I got really bad food poisoning from one.  They're kinda shady.   And the American ones are good but pricey, so I don't go too often.  There's more and more vegan places popping up which is nice.



Ahhh, I'm sorry you got food poisoning >.< 

Yes! It's very nice more places are popping up :-) >^_^<  We actually have 2 dedicated Veg / vegan friendly places in town (they sell no meat in the restaurant :-) ).

----------


## Lunaire

Eugh gross!  :dazed:

----------


## Rawr

Rarely but yes. Popcorn chicken is omg good.

----------


## Otherside



----------


## lethargic nomad

When I was still eating meat, I liked the nuggets.

----------


## Otherside

Eating it at the moment. Got the boneless dips meal nom nom. 

How I cope with work lol 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Antidote

> Eating it at the moment. Got the boneless dips meal nom nom. 
> 
> How I cope with work lol 
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk



Are those fries or chips? In Australia KFC only does chips which look chunkier than that.

----------


## Otherside

> Are those fries or chips? In Australia KFC only does chips which look chunkier than that.



Fries. Don't do chips here. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Once in awhile usually

----------


## L

Nope, never had

----------


## fetisha

no cause I want to break the stereotype by saying I don't like kfc....

----------


## Skippy

mmmm kfc.....had pnt had such for years, but Matt and I recently decided to splurge and buy a bucket of chicken. awwww yeah!

----------

